# luminosité defaillante



## vox90 (7 Août 2005)

Bonjour bonsoir tout le monde
j'ai fait plusieurs recherches mais aucun probleme ne correspond au mien.
J'ai un ibook 12 pouces 500 dual usb...dd neuf de 40 Go

Tout a coup l'ecran s'est eteint. j epeux encore distingué tres tres faiblement les fentrees ouvertes, etc... mais impossible de travailler la deussus

Quelqu'un aurait il eu ce probleme et l'a t 'il resolu?

Merci a vous


----------



## vincmyl (8 Août 2005)

Je pense qu'un retour en SAv s'impose malheuresuement


----------



## akton (8 Août 2005)

j'ai eu ce problème mais sur un portable ibm pII 300Mhz. Le seul moyen que j'avais trouvé c'était soit de rédémarrer et des fois ça revenait ou alors (je ne sais pas s'il y a ça sur les zibook) d'appuyer plusieurs sur les touches pour activer et désactiver l'écran. Je pense que ce devait être un faux contact. 

 ça te le fait tout le temps? si oui, retour sav. Moi mon pII traîne dans un coin,  j'ose pas le vendre.


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2005)

Apparemment, la lampe de rétroéclairage est défectueuse.... retour SAV!


----------



## MacMadam (8 Août 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment, la lampe de rétroéclairage est défectueuse.... retour SAV!



Ayant eu les mêmes symptômes, je confirme. Et sans être alarmiste, ça ne va pas s'améliorer. Si tu as acheté ton iBook récemment, renvoie-le vite au SAV pour bénéficier de ta garantie (à moins que tu sois sous AppleCare).


----------



## zigouiman (8 Août 2005)

Un G3 500, c'est pas la première génération de ibook ? il doit dater de 2000, puisque j'ai un G3 600 dual USB de 2001 et pour l'instant pas de problème d'éclairage.... juste.... changement batterie, Airport, ram et disque dur... ouf ! l'écran qui lache c'est pour bientôt ?  :mouais:


----------



## vox90 (8 Août 2005)

Bin en fait c'est tres bizarre... hier soir apres une heure hors tension je le rallume et tout fonctionne (le temps de faire un back up) une petite heure puis ecran noir.
Et ce matin apres une nuit de repos , rien! Même au démarrage..

Je vais suivre vos conseils et direction sav... c'est un ibook de 2000, j'ose esperer que ce ne sera pas trop cher. Vous avez une idée?

Merci pour vos reponses rapides


----------



## Tox (8 Août 2005)

Cela pourrait être aussi un problème de carte "inverter". Celle qui fournit le courant à l'écran... En ce qui concerne le prix d'une telle réparation, j'ai peur que cela se révèle assez onéreux. Je ne serais pas étonné que la réparation consiste en un changement de tous les composants présumés défaillants qu'en la recherche de la panne exacte (gain de temps).


----------



## vox90 (8 Août 2005)

mouais...
Bin j'ai comme l'impression qu'on va me conseiller d'en acheter un neuf avec la reprise de celuici...
J'ai installé une ram de 512 supplementaire et un dd neuf de  40 Go dessus.

Si je recupere la ram vous pensez que je peux l'installer sur le nouvel ibbok g4  a 1000 euros?


----------



## Tox (8 Août 2005)

Je ne voulais pas être alarmiste... Commence par présenter la machine au SAV, on ne sait jamais... En outre une carte inverter ne coûte pas très cher


----------



## vox90 (8 Août 2005)

Et si cela se trouve il vaudra peut etre mieux que j'en achette un neuf...
 A ce propos j'ai ajouté une ram de 512 sur celui ci, qui est un G3 dual usb hein, si je la garde je peux l'installer sur les ibook g4 a 1000 euros?


----------



## vox90 (8 Août 2005)

vox90 a dit:
			
		

> Et si cela se trouve il vaudra peut etre mieux que j'en achette un neuf...
> A ce propos j'ai ajouté une ram de 512 sur celui ci, qui est un G3 dual usb hein, si je la garde je peux l'installer sur les ibook g4 a 1000 euros?



desole : doublon du a une erreur de manip


----------



## Tox (8 Août 2005)

vox90 a dit:
			
		

> Et si cela se trouve il vaudra peut etre mieux que j'en achette un neuf...
> A ce propos j'ai ajouté une ram de 512 sur celui ci, qui est un G3 dual usb hein, si je la garde je peux l'installer sur les ibook g4 a 1000 euros?



Malheureusement non, il ne s'agit pas de la même génération de module so-dimm (sdram PC100 contre DDR 2100 pour les dernières générations).


----------



## vincmyl (8 Août 2005)

En plus le prix à l'achat est pas du tout le meme


----------



## Xingshu (9 Août 2005)

A cette adresse, un gars a détaillé le démontage de son ibook pour remédier aux mêmes symptômes...
http://norum.homeunix.net/~carl/mods/sticky/ 
Si ça peut aider... de même sur le site http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/demontage/index.html tu trouveras le mode opératoire pour démonter tous les types d'ibook


----------



## Mickjagger (9 Août 2005)

Yep malheureusement si tu veux essayer de faire qqch sans te ruiner  il ne te reste que le bricolage par toi-même(éviter d'aller voir un SAV du style Fnac qui va te réclamer minimum 60 euros pour un simple devis, puis ca va couter une fortune pour réparer le moindre petit truc...). Les premiers modèles de G3 500 sont sortis en mai 2001 et ne sont plus sous garantie y compris avec le programme de réparation des cartes mères défecteuses.

Si tu ne t'en sers plus vraiment de façon mobile, mais uniquement à la maison, il te reste encore la possibilité de le brancher via l'adaptateur VGA à un écran externe (et rajouter eventuellement un clavier et une souris), mais l'iBook perd alors bcp de son intérêt.


----------



## vox90 (11 Août 2005)

Merci tout le monde...
Je suis aller voir le lien pour le demonter mais la page est en Anglais. Je suis pas trop naze en anglais mais si je pouvais eviter cet alea ça m'arrangerait...sourire...deja que je suis pas trop bricolo...
L'un de vous aurait 'il en stock la meme page en Français?


----------



## MarcMame (11 Août 2005)

Yep, c'est l'_inverter board_ qui est en rade. Si c'était les tubes de rétroéclairage, ils ne fonctionneraient plus du tout et comme là c'est une panne intermitente.... 
Dans les meilleurs des cas, ils changeront l'inverter board et les 2 tubes. On ne met pas un inverter neuf sur des vieux tubes pour 2 bonnes raisons : 
1/ La panne de l'inverter a pu causer des dégats aux tubes.
2/ Les tubes ont une durée de vie d'environ 5 ans. Ce serait dommage qu'ils pètent 3 mois après le changement de l'inverter.  

Dans le pire des cas, il change entièrement l'écran, c'est moins de boulot pour eux et plus de pognon dans la popoche.


----------



## vox90 (11 Août 2005)

pour info:
La panne n'est plus intermittente mais bien présente des l'allumage. Je distingue encorela fenetre d'ouverture de session mais evidement impossible de travailler avec ça...

Je sors d'un apple care. Bilan: si c'est bien le retro eclairage ç'est 225 HT (270 ttc)

Ce qui est en gros la valeur du portable....sic...


----------

